# Fan issue (P0480 code) possible easy fix



## Cleveland33 (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently had the P0480 code come up and the problem was fan 2 (smaller - on passenger side) not spinning, causing fan 1 to work overtime - continues to run after shut-off.

I read through here seeing as that it's a common problem, I noticed one poster said instead of replacing the fan, he took the motor apart and cleaned the brushes.

A friend of mine is a Ferrari mechanic and he was helping me out. With the brush issue in mind, he thought it was worth trying to tap the motor a few times to try and get the brushes to "un-hang."

We did this with a tent pole and hammer, slid the pole between the fan blades and seated it on the motor casing, tapped it a few times with the hammer, started the car and the fan picked right up (obviously we removed the tent pole first). Cleared the code, and no issues since.

I assume this problem may return, but I thought others might want to try it since it seems to be a common issue.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ferrari mechanic diagnoses an electrical problem, then suggests "let's hit it with a hammer." 

Good advice though; can't say I haven't fixed things with a little bit of extra "persuasion."


----------



## Cleveland33 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's a great example of diagnosing the problem and realizing the actual issue - a brush is hanging up on the motor, you can usually tap them free. Just a matter, in this case, of getting to the motor without pulling the fan assembly out. 

Dude's got some great stories - guys dropping the clutch/tranny on Ferrari the day they pick it up or guys sending the car back in for service with 39 miles driven over four years. Damn shame really.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

Cooling fan failures seem to be pretty common on the MKV. 

The passenger side fan on my '06 2.5 died around the 75k mark and emptied my wallet about $400 to replace. No codes were thrown when it was out of service but my a/c performance was abysmal once the heat hit (the heat is what caused me to figure it out).


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try this....my fan has been stuck since the day I bought the car, two years ago.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

U


edb4 said:


> Ferrari mechanic diagnoses an electrical problem, then suggests "let's hit it with a hammer."
> Good advice though; can't say I haven't fixed things with a little bit of extra "persuasion."


 LMAO! 

This worked like a charm! Soooooooo glad I found this post. Saved me $255 in parts! 
:beer:


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Using a band-aid for closing open heart surgery. Ya it will work, but not for long. The small fan is simply a motor, should be cheaper than it is.... thanks vw.


----------



## bcplayer07 (Oct 6, 2011)

i wrote a diy; search for it. Costs $6 to fix, the carbon brushes get dirty, just need to be cleaned.


----------

